# bench seat lid supports?



## wittman (Dec 2, 2011)

I built these bench seats with lids that open with a piano hinge. The pivot point is at the top of the 3/4"plywood lid. Every lid stay diagram I find shows the pivot point at the bottom of the lid thus I can't figure out which lid support to use or how to install the Home Depot lid supports that I did buy. Can anyone help me?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

These might work for you.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=410&filter=lid support












 







.


----------



## Big Stud (Dec 2, 2011)

Yep.............. Rockler has many lid stays to choose from.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Here's another source with a whole potfull
http://www.thehardwarehut.com/cabinet_lid_stays.php
:smile:


----------



## jham (Feb 6, 2013)

*Did you get something to work?*

I have a project with the same issue you described, pivot point is on the top of the lid rather than the bottom. Did you find something that worked?

Thanks,
Jeremy


----------

